# AUGUST FISHING COMPETITION - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi All.

The AUGUST 2007 AKFF Fishing Comp sponsored by Jaysea Lures starts THIS Saturday 4th August and runs until SUNDAY the 12th August. All entries need to be submitted by 9am Tuesday 14th August into this thread.

All entries should include the following information (along with a picture of the fish)

Name/UserName of Angler 
Date of Capture 
Kayak Type
Location 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used 
Conditions (optional) 
Other Comments (optional)

For those who got out but did not catch anything legal, you can still get individual points which go towards the end of year tally.

Name/UserName 
Date of Fishing Trip 
Kayak Type
Location 
Conditions 
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!)

We have now introduced a PADDLE versus PEDAL section - so by getting out and catching fish, you'll help YOUR TEAM to win this coveted monthly bragging rights award. (Go the paddlers!)

Again, we have some fantastic lures to be given away courtesy of http://www.jaysealures.com.au. EVERYONE who enters the comp, no matter whether you caught a fish or not, is in the running to win these prizes as winners are randomly selected from all entries received.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, seeing as I'm not going to get out next weekend, I may as well post my failure. Not the most auspicious start for the comp period...

Name/UserName - *Itchyant*
Date of Fishing Trip - *5/8/07*
Kayak Type - *Hobie Outback*
Location - *Maloneys / Yellow Rock*
Conditions - *Pretty good, little bumpy but not too bad*
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!) - Just don't know why I didn't get anything. Flicked plastics, threw metals, jigged the jig, trolled a diver. All I ended up with were a couple of sargents and a pike (even it was too small to be entered - I'd be embarrased to post up a photo).


----------



## matt2 (Dec 9, 2006)

maybe a silly question :? but do you need to nominate before comp starts


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWd6vlzYAAEHfgAAQYOfE0D3/XoA////gMAEsmqGpk0RkZCPRI0aGmmnqGhhMyaQiNT1TzSaZQxoQNAAAAGQhqanqn6pp6TQANNDQANGhoDRi9+UfhopPkXSY4sMbuyDCxq7imNf7ydi09a/x8DEHTtL7AiVg4R/IXIVLOUmiCpSt0gRRPjDJPCUl7I99dTJ7LYE0y6Gmc2eA5SBmAJHYU6hDANgZdMc9EsBLTxFF2/yaoubl2+p6QsGDwai03Wuvxnvjk8wZeMCqEyDM6kcwSQ7UImym9ZzK+SpPOKwCqkddlFqaUULCKo7SWzb14T035lgaJ4CItA2zeXGUI5QWmhhLI4OkIFAb6BQ4JBCEFIwLMN2R0P6a+sqAMoYFoR9G2e6UHMlmGcFJgpGNZA74tljFVNUZ5gSVSjByAN4kWGKIYzOt8pWppVYy1vo+ClOIijX3xE7LrP8XckU4UJDer5c2


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler Mac_Fish
Date of Capture 4 August 2007
Kayak Type Hobie Quest Paddle
Location Ewan Maddock Dam 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish Bass 48 cm C&R
Tackle/Line/Lure Used TN60 Jackall Silent Black with purple underbelly, Shimano Sienna Reel, 4 lb Fireline.
Conditions (optional) Windy/ Overcast
Other Comments (optional) No photo of it on the ruler, I forgot but my equal PB at 48cm.

I realise no measure, no qualify. But put in for participation points.  Will just have to catch one next weekend the same size and picture it with the ruler this time. 8)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mac_fish said:


> I realise no measure, no qualify. But put in for participation points.  Will just have to catch one next weekend the same size and picture it with the ruler this time. 8)


Sel, the rules state that the fish should be photographed alongside a measuring device. So I see that you've photographed it alongside your head which I estimate to be 24cm wide (thats a fat head). And I reckon that fish looks about twice as wide as your head so its gotta be 48cm. 8)

Seriously - as long as its a good picture and it shows the fish clearly then we'll usually take your word for sizes etc. If it gets down to a 'close call' between you and someone else, and their photo has a legitimate measurement shown, then we'll lean towards them, but at the end of the day, AKFF members word is usually good enough for me. 8)

PS, nice fish. Although I can't say the same about the head ..... :shock:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Davey G said:


> PS, nice fish. Although I can't say the same about the head ..... :shock:


That's twice now u have put the $hit on me, just as well I can take it :lol: :lol:

Just proves you don't have to be a "pretty boy" to catch fish. :roll: :shock: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mac_fish said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > PS, nice fish. Although I can't say the same about the head ..... :shock:
> ...


Sel - apologies if my lame attempts at humour have offended in any way....


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm laughin :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

what are you talkin about ken??? my head is fine thanks very much.










anyway, back to the fishing comp!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler : Dave / Justcrusin32
Date of Capture : Monday 6th August
Kayak Type : Prowler PADDLER go the paddlers up two zip after the first weekend  
Location : Patonga Creek
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Flathead 36cm only just legal but hey i'm coming second in the comp now :lol: 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : 8lb braid / 8lb mono leader
Conditions (optional) : run in near the top of the tide, mid afternoon
Other Comments (optional)










UPGRADE
Name/UserName of Angler : Dave / Justcrusin32
Date of Capture : Saturday 11th August
Kayak Type : Outback - don't know what to say here but guess the points have to go to peddlers  sorry Davey
Location : Spot PB central coast
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : EP 32cm stuffed the photo but its not going to win anyway 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : 8lb braid / 8lb mono leader
Conditions (optional) : bloody windy
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler : Jeffo
Date of Capture : Monday 6th August
Kayak Type : Prowler 13 
Location : MInamurra River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Flathead 36(ish)cm 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : 6lb braid / 6lb mono leader Shimano symetre 1500 & Berkely drop shot rod 3inch gulp minnow
Conditions (optional) : 
Other Comments (optional) Dont try to use the wife's sewing tape as a measure, you get what you deserve (Bring on the AKFF measure mats)


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

/UserName of Angler fishing mik
Date of Capture 5 8 07Name
Kayak Type hobie sports
Location minnamurra river
Type and Size/Weight of Fish perch 30cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used 6pnd braid squigy sp flick bait
Conditions (optional) westerly wind strong at times very clear water
Other Comments (optional) 
had a pretty quit day didnt catch much else only a few small bream on dark and met grimo from this forumn and his mate nice to meet another local out in the yak


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler Granpop
Date of Capture Tuesday 7August
Kayak Type Outfitter
Location Tuross
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Flathead 52cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used Miller Rack Raider, Pfleuger Trion 1000 spinning reel with 6lb fireline & 8lb Vanish leader.
Conditions (optional) Run out tide, bright day, NW breeze
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler PoddyMullet
Date of Capture Mon 6th August
Kayak Type Swing
Location Pt Cook (PPB)
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Flathead 48cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used Bomber b24a hard body in chrome/blue on the troll
Conditions (optional) westerly 10-15 knots
Other Comments (optional) must be plenty of baitfish about in the bay


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Name/UserName Lee - Pcsolutionman
Date of Capture 7 - 8 -07
Kayak Type - Viking tempo
Location - Bribie ocean side
Type and Size - Squire 47cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - 3" gulp nuclear chicken 6lb fireline, 7" rack raider, okuma inspira is15
Conditions perfect no wind next to no current










Lee


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - T-curve
Date of Capture - 12th August
Kayak Type - Wavedance kingfisher
Location - Manning river
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Dusky flathead (55cm)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Berkely dropshot/daiwa tierra with 4lb fireline and deep diving min min in copper color
Conditions (optional) - couldnt ask for much better... 24 degrees with slight SW wind
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - T-curve
Date of Capture - 5th August
Kayak Type - Wavedance kingfisher
Location - Nambucca river
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Big eye trevally (31cm)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Berkley dropshot/daiwa tierra with 4lb fireline and SX40
Conditions (optional) - as above
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - Crazyratwoman/Kerrie
Date of Capture - 6 August 2007
Kayak Type - Wavedance kingfisher (paddle)
Location - Korogoro Creek - Hat Head
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Whiting 36cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Shimano Backbone Elite (2-4kg) Okuma Epixor 30a, 6lb fireline with a yabbie
Conditions - beautiful day, bit of a breeze but not too bad, didn't paddle at all, just drifted in with the tide.
Other Comments - hundreds and hundreds of whiting in this creek, some were monsters!


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - Crazyratwoman/Kerrie
Date of Capture - 6 August 2007
Kayak Type - Wavedance kingfisher (paddle)
Location - Korogoro Creek - Hat Head
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Flathead 44cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Shimano Backbone Elite (2-4kg) Okuma Epixor 30a, 6lb fireline and a stiffy
Conditions - great, tide going out when i got this fella
Other Comments - as usual.... got it almost at the boat ramp at the end of the day!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Dave/sbd
Date of Capture: 080807, 1800 approx
Kayak Type: Hobie Outback
Location: Coal & Candle Creek (Sydney)
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Australian Salmon, 52cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6lb fireline, wire trace, 1/0 snelled hooks (hairtail rig), extra 5/0 ganged hooks supplied by the salmon
Conditions: Surprisingly pleasant for a winter's night alone in the dark. See here.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Ben / Fishing Man
Date of Capture: 10/08/07
Kayak Type: Perception Swing
Location: Currumbin Creek (Gold Coast)
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Dusky Flathead 70cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Daiwa sol 2500, Shimano Rack Raider 6.8 / 4lb fireline, 6lb Vanish Leader / Gulp Pogy (sardine i think), 1/4oz TT head
Conditions: Beautiful arvo on the creek, conditions were magic, hardly any wind, crystal clear water, nice sunny day


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Dave/Peril
Date of Capture: 12/08/07, 11:00 approx
Kayak Type: Cobra Profisherman
Location: Long Reef Wall (Sydney)
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper, 36cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 10lb fireline, 12lb fluoro trace, 1/8oz 3/0 TT jig, pumpkinseed 4" power minnow
Conditions: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=9496


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Bloody wind, not even participation points...Bah!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Spooled1
Date of Capture: 12/08/07, 11:45am approx
Kayak Type: Scupper Pro
Location: Northern NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper, 55cm and 1.8kg gilled and gutted
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 30lb braid, 60lb leader, 6/0 circle hook landed on a LIVE pilchard.

First time out in ages due to the Flu aquired at Splendour in the Grass.

Incredible conditions smack bang in the middle of the day. No wind or swell. Went out for about an hour. The ocean was like a lake with massive schools of pilchards heading north in 20 degree water. Footy field after footy field. I jigged up a pillie and tested the bridle rig on it as a surface bait. It survived. 10 minutes later the rod bent and I was on.


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler fishing mik
Date of Capture 8.8.07
Kayak Type hobie sportsfisherman
Location minnamurra river
Type and Size/Weight of Fish bream 30cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used shimano catano rod with shiano navi reel 6pn braid
Conditions (optional) 
Other Comments (optional) 
first decent bream on sx 40 i beleive you fellars now they do work :lol:


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is how low one can stoop on the second Sunday of Comp to claim a legal fish  
A Pike was the only other contender :twisted: :twisted:

Name/UserName of Angler: Ashley / Polylureosis
Date of Capture: 12 August, 2007
Kayak Type: Hobie Outback
Location: Bribie Island
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Grinner 25-30cms Approx
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 10lb braid, Gold bomber - Deep Diver
Conditions (optional): Beautifull, Windless
Other Comments (optional): Not quite the tuna I was chasing


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Lee - pcsolutionman
Date of Capture: 10 August, 2007
Kayak Type: viking tempo
Location: Pummicestone Passage
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: flathead 45cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6lb fireline/ 4" nuclear chicken gulp minnow on a 1/8th head
Conditions (optional): Beautiful
Other Comments (optional): an exciting session with quite a few lizards caught










Lee


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Nick - Flump
Date of Capture: 12 August, 2007
Kayak Type: Homemade Yak
Location: Blufish point, Sydney Heads
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Salmon 55cms
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 14lb fireline, 10lb Vanish leader, penn reel and random rod (3ft long)
Conditions (optional): Beautiful
Other Comments (optional): Expensive day on the water loosing a new X-Rap and a CD7 to evil fish :evil: :evil: :evil: . Peril's Thai fish cakes were great though


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's my venture.

Name/UserName: Clarkos
Date of Fishing Trip:12 Aug 
Kayak Type: Pacifica (Paddle)
Location:Lane Cove River
Conditions: Tranquil
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!): Launced at about 6pm. Still a balmy 16 degrees. Not a breath of wind. Trolled up to the Steakhouse bridge, then down to the Epping Rd bridge. Off the water by 9pm. Caught a just under legal chopper, and a soccer ball that had obviously been kicked in the water that day. At least my daughter will be pleased.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Cid
Date of Capture: 5/08/07
Kayak Type: Hobie Sportsfisherman
Location: Oyster Bay (Georges River)
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Flathead 47cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 4lb fireline/ 6lb Fluoro leader, 6" Camo Gulp Sandwormon, 1/16th jighead
Conditions (optional): A beautiful but windy winters day.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

And the winners are:-

1st - 100 Points FishingMan and his 70cm Flattie
2nd - 90 Points. Spooled1 and his 55cm Snapper
3rd - 80 points. Macfish and his 48cm Bass
4th - 70 Points - Flump and his 55cm Salmon
5th - 60 Points - TCurve and his 55cm Flattie
6th - 50 Points - PCSolutionMan and his 47cm Snapper

All others who caught fish - 30 points
All others who got out but had a tale of woe - 15 points

LURE WINNERS - JustCruisin, MAcfish, Cid, RedPhoenix. Please pm me your address and I'll send you a shiny new Jaysea lure.

Pedal v Paddle.

Pedal - 8 Participants. 6 fish caught, total of 236cm of fish.
Paddle - 12 participants, 15 fish caught, total of 674cm of fish.

PADDLERS WIN! (again)

I'll post an update of progressive scores asap.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats to all participants 

Paddlers win again :lol: 8) :lol:

Cheers


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

well done all who managed to catch a fish at the moment.

I have given the hobie back soGO PADDLERS  

Gee i'm a turn coat

Cheers Dave


----------

